# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Uni-Android Tool تحديثات :  Uni-Android Tool [UAT] Version 16.02 Released [8/4/2018]

## mohamed73

Biggest ever All in One Android Tool  With Basic to Advance Functions Present and Next Generation Tool   *Update # 32*  *What is New ?*  ASUS * Modified and Improved FRP Reset Method for the Following ASUS Models*  *Asus ZenFone 2 Laser ZE550KL(Z00LD)**Asus ZenFone 2 Laser ZE551KL(Z00TD)**Asus ZenFone 2 Laser ZE600KL(Z00MD)**Asus ZenFone 2 Laser ZE601KL(Z011D)**Asus ZenFone 3 ZE552KL (Z012DA)**Asus ZenFone 3 ZE552KL (Z012DB)**Asus ZenFone 3 ZE552KL (Z012DC)**Asus ZenFone 3 ZE552KL (Z012DE)**Asus ZenFone 3 ZE552KL (Z012S)**Asus Zenfone 3 Deluxe 5.5 ZS550KL(Z01FD)**Asus Zenfone 3 Deluxe ZS570KL(Z016D)**Asus ZenFone 3 Laser ZC551KL(Z01BDB)**Asus ZenFone 3 Laser ZC551KL (Z01BD)**Asus ZenFone 3 Laser ZC551KL (Z01BDA)**Asus ZenFone 3 Laser ZC551KL (Z01BDC)**Asus ZenFone 3 Laser ZC551KL (Z01BS)**Asus Zenfone 3 Max ZC553KL Z012D**Asus ZenFone 3 Ultra ZU680KL(A001)**Asus ZenFone 3 ZE520KL(Z017DB)**Asus Zenfone 3 ZE552KL (Z012D)**Asus Zenfone 3 ZX550KL Z018**Asus ZenFone 4 Max ZC520KL(X00HD)**Asus Zenfone 4 Max ZC554KL (X00ID)**Asus Zenfone 4 Pro ZS551KL(Z01GD)**Asus Zenfone 4 Selfie Pro ZD552K**Asus Zenfone 4 Selfie ZB553KL**Asus ZenFone 4 Selfie ZD553KL(X00LD)**Asus ZenFone 4 Selfie Lite ZB520KL**Asus Zenfone 4 ZE554KL(Z01KD)**Asus ZenFone 5 ZC600KL**Asus ZenFone 5 ZE620KL**Asus ZenFone 5Q ZC600KL**Asus ZenFone 5Z ZE620K**Asus ZenFone AR ZS571KL**Asus Zenfone Go X003**Asus Zenfone Go ZB450KL(X009D)**Asus Zenfone Go ZB452KG(X014D)**Asus ZenFone Go ZB500KG(X00AD)**Asus Zenfone Go ZB500KL**Asus ZenFone Go ZB551KL(X00AD)**Asus Zenfone Go ZB552KL(X007D)**Asus Zenfone Live ZB501KL(A007)**Asus Zenfone Max ZC550KL(Z010D)**Asus ZenFone Max ZC550KL (Z010DA)**Asus ZenFone Selfie ZD551KL(Z00UD)**Asus Zenfone Selfie ZD550KL**Asus ZenFone Selfie ZD551KL (Z00UDA)**Asus ZenFone Selfie ZD551KL (Z00UDB)**Asus Zenfone V V520KL**Asus ZenFone Zoom S ZE553KL(Z01H)* *ZTE  Added Following ZTE Models with Following Support FRP Reset, Format FS, Backup/Wipe/Restore Security, Backup / Flash Firmware.*  *Vodafone Smart E8 VFD513**Vodafone Smart ultra 6*  Added MTK AT Mode IMEI RepairAdded Samsung disable KNOXAdded LG Sprint Unlock by ADB without Root  *WARNING : IMEI       Changing is illegal in Most of Countries. IMEI Repair is Intended   to     Repair IMEI to its Original IMEI Written in Phone Back .
We are not responsible for any Problem caused by mis-using this       Function. User will be Sole Responsible for any illegal Activity done by       using this Function.   No Box , No Dongle , No Tension of any Hardware Damage or any Driver Installations.
No need of waiting for any Shipping or any Stock availability, Just Download ,get Register and buy Activation. * **  *D o w n l o a d L i n k 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

